# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  20 years old and I can't cope with balding

## mohamed99ayman

I started losing hair when i was 18 it and last year i started taking Minoxdil for almost 9 months but due to some issues i had i didn't take it for almost 4 months, all my hair fell after the 4 months and my confidence just dropped to zero, and i always try to hide my hair and i'm always worried about meeting new people and what they would think about me and now everytime i see someone with full head of hair i remember my hair and sometimes i envy them and i hate myself for it, i just can't deal with it i knew i was gonna lose my hair one day or another but like rn I'm too young for this and I know lots of people out there have the same problem as me and i just wanna accept it or atleast get my confidence back 

Note : i started taking Minoxdil again i don't know if it'll work or not i just hope it does

----------


## mrclean

You can also try finasteride to slow things down.  The goal is to keep as much hair as you can until something better comes along.
Post a picture if you can but we are in the same boat.

----------


## ThisDeservesANewAccount

It's rough, but it's life. We all have our struggles and I guarantee most people you meet are too preoccupied with their own insecurities to think much of your hair.

In my opinion, the best way to proceed is to determine what treatments you're willing to use, work them into your routine, then try to put hairloss out of mind. If the balding reaches a point at which you no longer feel ok with your appearance and you can't accept it then rework your strategy (eg. consider more dramatic treatment such as transplants or systems) and work from there.

The point is to avoid living in paralyzing fear of what may happen next, accept uncertainty, and find confidence in your ability to cope no matter how things develop. There are always options.

----------

